# HELP!?



## 19302 (Oct 2, 2005)

Hello! I'm Cathy. I'm only 15 yearsold. And i have had IBS for about 4years now. I really hate ibs, I basically have no life. Everyday it hurts. and sometimes it hurts so bad, i miss school and cry.I hate this pain. My friends & family just don't understand. I miss soo much school from this. And it doesnt really help when im surrounded by Drama all the time. My lifes so messed up. I tryed killing myself a few times to just make the pain go away. I wish i was dead. I can never go anywhere and do nothing with this paint.Im at the point where i hate my life. and stuff. Im an ex cutter too. IS THERE ANY DRUGS FOR THIS???I have yahoo: Davey_of_afixxI also have AIM,just ask for it.


----------



## 21315 (Apr 1, 2005)

hi cathy im 14 ive had IBS for 5 years this christmas i know how you feel sometimes everyday just seems like a battle to get to school stay there and try and learn somethink thing the thing i do for school is take some medicine just before i go and if i start to feel ill at school i go straight to the nurse she knows i have IBS and so far has been very supportive she helped me stay in school as much as i can and if im ill shell ask if she can ring my mom to bring me any medication instead of just going home so it might be a good idea to tell her also i understand about family and friends they try and help but i guess its one of those things you have to have it to tottally understand and this is one of the reasons come on this board because you know everyones going through the same thing when you say your surrounded by drama all he time do you mean family problems if you do i can relate to for a while i had some bad stuff happeneing at home and it just added to my worries i really just wanted to tell some one and let it all out so if you ever want to talk addd me sunny_smiles20691###msn.com and lll try and help does anyone at home knoe youve been feeling so low if now maybe you could try talking to them or if you dont want to talk to them a family doctor may be able to help theres quite alot you can do for IBS if you look around the board you should find lots of people with the same syptoms as you and how there helping them anyway hope you feel better soon and hope i helped


----------



## 13559 (Oct 15, 2005)

hey i know what your talking about ive had ibs since i was 2 now im 14 and still hating it. i know its hard but killing yourself is not the way to deak with this. change your diet around, just keep trying until things get better. i have struggled for a long time. you just gotta keep on trucking







good luck


----------



## 19256 (Oct 19, 2005)

Im am 17 and i had IBS for about 3 years now and ever since i had it my life changed .. i used to have a smile i used to go to school and sing but now all i do is wishing i never wake up.. i know what you mean and i have tryed to kill myself once to but than i realized if i would pull this triger than i would let this IBS take over me.. im in pain 247 and i dont go anywhere i get homeschooled and all i have left is my boyfriend.. life is not easy and family doesnt understand and you feel all alone that is how i ended up here on this website one night i cryed for hours and i just wanted to talk to someone that would understand and now here i am today talking to you.. i know it is hard but you cant let beat you..


----------

